
Oj 3.0 Released - peterohler
https://github.com/ohler55/oj
======
peterohler
Now fully compatible with son gem for Ruby 2.4 and fully compatible with Rails
5.0. Benchmarks are available at [https://github.com/stereobooster/ruby-json-
benchmark](https://github.com/stereobooster/ruby-json-benchmark). On the
horizon are further optimizations of ActiveSupport classes and full
compatibility with Rails 4.

